# Happy B-Day Pyro



## Joiseygal

Happy Happy Birthday to you!!!!!! Hope you have a great B-Day!!!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Happy birthday!


----------



## scareme

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday Dear Pyro!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Fangs

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MANNY!!!!!!!! Hope you have a great one!!!


----------



## Kaoru

Happy Birthday Pyro! I know i said it earlier on chat but this is more permenant.


----------



## IMU

Happy BDay!


----------



## Black Cat

Happy Birthday Pyro!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Here's to a most awesome Birthday Manny!


----------



## Spookineer

Hey Happy B Day Manny!


----------



## ScareShack

Have a Happy Birthday ! !


----------



## Vlad

Happy Birthday Manny !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Happy Birthday, Bro! Hope it's a great one!


----------



## Lilly

Happy B Day Pyro...and many more ..ta dA


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Have a wonderful birthday Manny! I hope that you get everything you want!


----------



## DarkLore

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Adam I

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy birthday, pyro, and many more!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Have a great Birthday


----------



## trishaanne

Happy Birthday Manny.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Happy Birthday, wow you must be getting really old by now.


----------



## Terrormaster

Caught ya in chat last night but lets make it official... Happy Birthday!


----------



## smileyface4u23

Happy Birthday Pyro!!!


----------



## sharpobject

Happy Birthday Manny !!!


----------



## randyaz

he'ssssss toooo old...yes he'ssss toooo old
...he's tooooo old to cut the mustard anymoooore

!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!


----------



## pyro

LOL- Thanks Everyone,, spent the day working on my kids tree house,, now its off to my oldest for supper---Dam i need a nap...


----------



## Spooklights

Happy Birthday! How about taking your nap after supper? You can get away with that on your birthday.


----------



## Devils Chariot

hap=hap-happy birthday pyro!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Happy Birthday Manny!


----------



## beelce

Hey Pyro....Hope you have a great BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Happy Haunted Birthday !!!!!


----------



## pyro

thanks again everyone-- got me a nice 24v impact drill, a 2 gb mp3. had a nice meal at my daughters. now it fathers day


----------



## Joiseygal

pyro said:


> thanks again everyone-- got me a nice 24v impact drill, a 2 gb mp3. had a nice meal at my daughters. now it fathers day


LOL...yea it's like Pyro's special weekend!


----------



## dynoflyer

Happy Birthday, Pyro!


----------



## Draik41895

Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy belated birthday Pyro!


----------



## Draik41895

Heres a present from me to you:
Your very own set of genuine icthio sapien gills!!!now you too can swim of the floods!


----------



## Spooky1

Hope you had a Happy Birthday Pyro!


----------



## pyro

ty everyone --well draik i dont know what to say -but you shouldnt have ---ill pm you my address


----------



## Just Whisper

Wow Pyro. How did I miss your birthday? So sorry. Glad it was nice. And Happy Father's Day too. Happy happy belated birthday my friend.

JW


----------



## Sinister

Happy Belated B-day, Pyro! Hope you had a good one, dude!


----------



## lewlew

Sorry I missed this. Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Happy (belated) Birthday!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Happy belated Birthday, Pyro!


----------

